# Shifter button stuck 70 Judge



## heli91 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have been working with an elderly gentlemen to get his one owner 70 Judge going, and one of the first issues we had after getting it running was the shifter button stuck in the down position. And we cannot figure out how to get it to come back up. Any help would be great. We are doing our best to not hurt anything. As this car is in amazing original condition. And we would like to keep it that way. 

And help would be great. 

Brian


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

wow, beautiful car.
Have you tried tapping on it with a wooden block on the side to see if it will pop back up?
I would imagine it just needs to be taken apart, cleaned and lubed.
There are a lot of knowledgeable people here that have already been around this bush that will chime in.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

